# new forgeworld stuff at baltimore



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

loads of stuff from forgeworld mainly space marine based photos credit goes to Scryer in the Darkness from Warseer

red scorpion librarian character plus honour guard









some astral claws terminator dude









and a character conversion pack

















and shit loads of news about 2 badab war books (IA9 &10)



nothing as far as i can tell about anything GW related, all the future releases have not been shown as per last year as far as i can tell only the forgeworld guys bothered to promote up coming stuff.

some art work by some bloke called blanche








http://lh3.ggpht.com/_ds05Lo6eT0E/T.../1vqxJ4kQrcw/s800/GDBalt2010-028-dArtBret.jpg


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

cant wait for it

Huron is in terminator armour, has a power claw, and a flamer attach to his arm, here looks awesome from what i can see
the upgrade kits comes with from what i can tell is 5 bolt pistols,1 boltgun, plasma pistol, power weapon, power fist, a combat knife, head with bionics, 3 bionic arms, 1 set of legs with bionics
those bionics will be great for my iron hands


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

A little bit more from my friend across the pond:

FW fantasy division: the team is now in place and hard at work, 
news should start coming through about chaos dwarfs + other projects soonish.

Plus there will be something necron related @ games day uk from forgeworld, although it was specifically stated that it wasn't in any way related to a new codex.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Sweet, it'll be cool to see more about the Badab War, an event that deserves a BL novel in my opinion.


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

omgomgomg!!! i wonder if that libby and huron will be convertable


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Badab war is good stuff. And the heresy-era are so damn sweet


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

great stuff! Can't wait to buy buy buy! lol X.x i'm so broke. lol...

CP


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I wonder what else they are going to release along side the Badab War books. Hopefully they'll release shoulder pads for the various chapters, I know the Lamentors sided with Huron, and that the Salamanders were against him, and that the Space Sharks were involved but I can't remember which side they were on. It would be awesome if they released a Tu'Shan model because at the moment every Salamander army you come across is lead by Vulcan He'Stan, and while I do like his rules and his model (even though it doesn't look as good as the artwork), I think it would be good to have a little variety. That is one of the reasons I'm currently not collecting a Salamander army, is the lack of variety, and the fact that every army is the same, with lots of falmer/melta spam, lead by He'Stan.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Well looking around it seems that appart from the forgeworld stuff, it was a complete blow-out of anything really interesting.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> red scorpion librarian character plus honour guard


That solves the second picture I posted in a thread I kicked off a couple of days ago.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Okay... had another trawl around the online forums. Pretty much from what I can gather, all the really good stuff is to be at Games Day UK, as expected...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Also a mini eldar tank was spotted at foregworld seminar


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> Also a mini eldar tank was spotted at foregworld seminar



was it an actual tank or was it a super-heavy turret?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Bindi Baji said:


> A little bit more from my friend across the pond:
> 
> FW fantasy division: the team is now in place and hard at work,
> news should start coming through about chaos dwarfs + other projects soonish.


About fucken time.

Excellent news.

Honour Guard, for the most part look none Chapterised. For that, Forge World have restored my faith - apart from the covering the most boring Saturday Morning Cartoon of a conflict, these two pieces (Fantasy Division (move further east, for fucks sake), and Honour Guard) pick up what looks to be honest quite shit.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

yer from the pics there are of the Honour Guard most of it is none chapter marked, there are a few bits that are chapter marked 
http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=272593&page=14
iv got a feeling that at least 5 of the shoulder pads have red scorpions iconography, ill still buy the kit, as i can use that and the character upgrade kit with the bionics for my Iron Hands Chapter Master Honour Guard


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Eh, not fussed about the Shoulder Pads. I'm sure I can always sell them on. Or, you never know, keep them for a Sternguard (Death Watch) squad.

Edit - thanks to Sparianos for them.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I really wish they would make some NEW stuff for C:SW players. Ah well..... I suppose I will just have to learn to do conversions.

In any case, these are some wonderful models.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

But the Badab War is so unimportant. The models look great, but the fluff content - am I the only one disappointed here?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Out of all the IA books so far I'd say the Badab War was finally one that *is *important, compared to a Black Crusade or the Armageddon Wars it's not quite earth shattering but compared to the Siege of Vraks or the Anphelion Project these books will actually have events the larger Imperium cares about.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

What the fudge is that silly little Eldar thing! I actually like it, but something nags about it - like its a kiddy art class sculpt of a falcon, but looks so well done I can't not like it.
One thing which excites me about it is the twin pulse lasers 

The Phantom is coming on quite well it seems, though with the extra IA book before the Eldar one it looks like I am off the hook for an Xmas big spend.

Actually, the more I look at it, I like the little bug tank thing.

When is IA11 due? (I need to work out my financing of an Eldar IA book)


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

that mini grav tank looks ace and the phantom is coming along nicely


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

As a Red Corsair player I hope they make Astral Claw Shoulder Armore and Chapter Badges bits to throw on my growing Army.


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

that tank in the middle is a BIG grot tank, I want to know what it is now, it has a twin grotzooka on the front and grots in the turrets, do I detect more Rebel Grot stuff?


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

Bubblematrix said:


> What the fudge is that silly little Eldar thing! I actually like it, but something nags about it - like its a kiddy art class sculpt of a falcon, but looks so well done I can't not like it.
> One thing which excites me about it is the twin pulse lasers


I'm guessing it's either a turret for a super-heavy, or maybe an Eldar fighter plane.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Khargoth said:


> ...turret for a super-heavy..


Actually, now I look at it closer it has quite a lot of similarity to the Storm Serpent turret, slightly different armement, but in all honesty I cannot see such a small Eldar vehicle getting twin pulse laser, so my best guess would be a Storm Serpent turret - which would have Eldar Apocalypse players reaching for their wallets.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

If I'm honest it looks more like a direct fire variant of a standard Falcon, fulfilling the same role as an Imperial Destroyer.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

the red scorpions are starting to become a space marine chapter I actually like from looks alone, shocking.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Vaz said:


> If I'm honest it looks more like a direct fire variant of a standard Falcon, fulfilling the same role as an Imperial Destroyer.


I would have agreed when I initially saw it, however it seems far too small for the armament and if the past is anything to go by a variant of the Falcon would just be an alternate turret.

The other thing which makes me lean more in the turret direction is the single crew compartment.

If it does turn out to be a small heavily armed tank then it throws out quite a lot of the "rules" on how the Eldar tanks are structured, i.e. standard falcon hull with different turrets, one crew compartment for gunner and one for pilot, and the scale required to power weapons such as the pulse laser.

Only my logic, but the more I think about it I can't see this being a full tank model.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

unless its a detachable turret/ tank thing, its got the hall marks of a eldar skimmer so im pretty certain its got the ability to move independantly, if its a work in progress it could be that they have put the pulse lasers on for show purposes.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

That Librarian looks incredible 
I think that Eldar Tanks is just another design for a twin-link Bright Lance


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

The red scorpians honour guard look like perfect conversion material . I need to buy them for my Ultramehhriiinnneesss


----------



## Slakhaar (Aug 27, 2010)

Wow, i'm impressed from the new Space Marines conversion Kit


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

I don't think that the Eldar model is a Turret. The fins are angled downwards which would make it stand much too proud from a hull, bearing in mind the sleek designs that we've grown accustomed to.
The model also appears to have no engines yet.

Using the Cockpit Canopy to give a sense of scale, it's not that dissimilar in size to a Vyper that has been upgraded to become "Closed Topped" and accomodate a single twin-linked heavy weapon.

Just thinking out loud guys...


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

forgeworld will be getting yet more money


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Maybe the elder tank is a light armoured artillery piece maybe only move or fire????


----------

